# Very scared and need help



## Mookie333 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello
Im a 48 year old female who was just diagnosed with papillary carcinoma. I have 2 nodules..I will have my thyroid removed in 3 weeks. I am having another ultrasound next week to look at neck node involvement. I have been on 5 mcg. compounded T3 and my levels have been normal.

I had my biopsy last week and since then I've had achey feeling in my collar bone under where they biopsied. I also think with all this messing with my thyroid I think I may be hyper, I am jittery, anxious, nervous, palpitations.. nauseated.. for no good reason. I have also had a headache for 3 days straight only on the left side of my head. My nodules are on the right. I went to my doctor today and we are going to wait til next week, to do any further work up on my head. He feels it may be a migraine or cluster headache. I have never been a headache person.

I know this is the best kind of cancer you can have but I am still so nervous about this...I dont know if my symptoms are thyroid related or anxiety driven...I have never been this way before...Please help me and send some advice...it's going to be a long weekend. Thank YOU!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mookie, welcome...been there, done that, at age 41. I know you feel overwhelmed right now, but odds are, a year from now, you will look back and feel this whole thing has been a major inconvenience and not much more than that. The surgery, as surgeries go, isn't too bad...the vast majority of us made it through with flying colors and minimal complications, if any.

When/why did you start taking the compounded T3?

Cancer sucks, not matter what kind it is, but you will make it through...I promise.

Ask us anything you want. That's why we're here.

:hugs:


----------



## Mookie333 (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I have be hypothyroid for years no and had the worst time on synthetic thyroid and finally had a happy spot with this compounded T3. Is it possible to go right on t3 or armour after removal, or do I have to have T4...is it possible to go hyper after the trauma of a biopsy?? Thank YOu SOOO MUCH!!!

my last labs were tsh 1.33
free t3 3.4 (2.3-4.2) free t4 0.78 (.50-1.30)
tgab <20, anti tpo <10


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would think that since you've been on the compounded T3, you could just stay on that (with an increased dose, of course) after your surgery. But you may have to hold off on replacement meds for some weeks after surgery if your doctor is planning to have you do an RAI treatment...you have to go WAYYYY hypo for that (TSH above 30 in most cases).

How recent are those labs? And when did you start feeling anxious/hyper?


----------



## Mookie333 (Nov 14, 2012)

yes I have to get the radioactive iodine and those labs were from about 3 weeks ago, before they started messing...wow the tsh has to go that high?? Will I be exhausted?? How much time off from work is needed for this...and how long does it take for the tsh go go high for RAI??


----------



## Mookie333 (Nov 14, 2012)

also I kinda feel like I went hyper over the past few days..and had my biopsy 8 days ago.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You'll be tired, yes, with a TSH that high, but it's workable. After your surgery, you'll probably want a couple of weeks off work if you have a desk job. If your job involves physical labor, that's another story...probably another week.

It will take 2 or 3 weeks for your TSH to get high like that. You could ask your doctor if you should stop taking your T3 a week or so before surgery, to get a little head start. (After about 3 weeks on no meds, my TSH was 105 the first time, and 104 the second time, or vice versa...it was short-term, so I was still pretty functional.)


----------



## Mookie333 (Nov 14, 2012)

oh my gosh scarey...is it ok for your heart? to let your tsh go that high..


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

For a short time, yes, it's fine. I was under medicated after surgery and had a super high TSH for six weeks...I did ok. It was tiring, but you'll be ok.


----------

